# Presa in carico del paziente



## caffa1985

Dovrei tradurre:
"Obiettivo Specifico:
1) Presa in carico del paziente attraverso un'osservazione clinica nel tempo con:
- Valutazione degli eventi disabilitanti;
- Attivazione del percorso riabilitativo;
- Attivazione Consulenze specifiche;
- Monitoraggio laboristico e strumentale del paziente".
Io avrei pensato di tradurla così:
"Specific aim:
1) Taking care of patient thru a clinical observation with:

Non mi convince molto questa traduzione, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!


----------



## TimLA

Obiettivo Specifico:
1) Presa in carico del paziente attraverso un'osservazione clinica nel tempo con:
- Valutazione degli eventi disabilitanti;
- Attivazione del percorso riabilitativo;
- Attivazione Consulenze specifiche;
- Monitoraggio laboristico e strumentale del paziente".
Io avrei pensato di tradurla così:

Specific aims (objectives/ come vuoi):
1) Clinical follow-up over time by:



Ci puoi spiegare cosa vuol dire "eventi disabilitanti"


----------



## guardavi

Hello, this being my first post.
There is a long thread on this, but I would start a new one limited to health care and health services research.
In Italian it is customary in this context to use "presa in carico" (like "taking the burden") meaning acceptance of a new patient in a - public -health service for a specific health need. 
Any US or UK hospital slang for this?
Thanks


----------



## TimLA

Hello Guardavi and welcome to the forum.

If you're looking for slang, then:
...picked-up...
...pick-up...
...put in the clinic/system...
...take them on...
...taken in...
...send to intake...
And probably many more.
A specific sentence would be helpful though.


----------



## Flora_IT

Hi, I would need some help too with this phrase.
E' una lista di obiettivi di un progetto per la cura dei malati di alzheimer e non so come rendere l'espssione "presa in carico personalizzata nel territorio
nel seguente contesto:
 Realizzare un modello di “presa in carico personalizzata nel territorio” che sia adatto ai diversi stadi della progressione della malattia


implementing a "personalized local care-taking (???????)" suitable to the different progression stages of the disease


ovviamente care-taking non funziona e non va bene...ma non mi viene niente per presa in carico....


----------



## TimLA

Realizzare un modello di “presa in carico personalizzata nel territorio” che sia adatto ai diversi stadi della progressione della malattia


Implementing a "personalized local care" suitable to the different stages of the disease


----------



## Flora_IT

grazie TimLa,
e che ne dite di a "personalized care in the community approach" ?


----------



## TimLA

Flora_IT said:


> grazie TimLa,
> e che ne dite di a "personalized care with a community approach" ?


 
Piccolissimi cambiamenti...fastidiosi preposizioni...


----------



## tastieranera

Hi all
just an idea, how would "take in charge the patient" sound? Does it make sense in English?


----------



## TimLA

tastieranera said:


> Hi all
> just an idea, how would "take in charge the patient" sound? Does it make sense in English?


 
You might say something similar:
...take charge of the patient's care...
...take charge of the patient...

but they are a bit "stonger" in English.


----------



## Flora_IT

TimLa, thanks, but i actually meant the expression "care in the community" as a type of "community care"...
it's a way of looking after patients in the community instead than institutionalizing them...
look here :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care_in_the_Community


----------



## TimLA

Flora_IT said:


> grazie TimLa,
> e che ne dite di a "personalized care in the community approach" ?


 


Flora_IT said:


> TimLa, thanks, but i actually meant the expression "care in the community" as a type of "community care"...
> it's a way of looking after patients in the community instead than institutionalizing them...
> look here :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care_in_the_Community


 
Ok, then you could say:

...the approach of personalized care in the community.
...the "personalized care in the community" approach.
...the personalized "care in the community" approach.

"Care in the community" needs some way of being kept together in the sentence, and not seen merged with other words.


----------



## italyireland

Hi! Could you help me with this transaltion please?

Come funziona la "presa in carico" di una persona/paziente (bambino o adulto che sia)?

I tried to translate this but it doesn't sound good.

How does the take in charge of a patient work? (child or adult)

Thank you!


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,
Mi pare che ci sia bisogno di più contesto.

Potrebbe essere:
How does the follow-up of the patient work?
How does the patient follow-up work?
How does the patient management/supervision work?

Cosa indica "presa in carico" in questo contesto?
Cosa succede con il paziente?


----------



## italyireland

Stiamo parlando di terapia con un cane, therapy dog.  Il conduttore e il cane si recano in un ospedale o in una scuola se parliamo di un bambino. Li' prendono in carica uno o piu' "pazienti" e utilizzano pet-therapy per migliorare la sua/loro condizione.
Penso che follow up possa andare bene.
Grazie TimLA


----------



## Curandera

Mi chiedevo, ma la presa in carico non vuole forse dire 'prendere in cura' ovvero ospitalizzare e assistere il paziente?

In questo caso 'follow-up' funzionerebbe?


----------



## TimLA

Curandera said:


> Mi chiedevo, ma la presa in carico non vuole forse dire 'prendere in cura' ovvero ospitalizzare e assistere il paziente?
> 
> In questo caso 'follow-up' funzionerebbe?


 
In questo caso mi pare di no...

Non sono sicuro se questo serve:
What is the process for patient care/management?
How does patient management work?

Ma non sono sicuro...


----------



## byrne

If you mean generally being accepted as a patient maybe...
_How do (patient) admissions work?_
_What is the procedure for (patient) admissions?_


----------



## Curandera

TimLA said:


> In questo caso mi pare di no...
> 
> Non sono sicuro se questo serve:
> What is the process for patient care/management?
> How does patient management work?
> 
> Ma non sono sicuro...


 

I believe you're right.


----------



## GDA

TimLA said:


> Ok, then you could say:
> 
> ...the approach of personalized care in the community.
> ...the "personalized care in the community" approach.
> ...the personalized "care in the community" approach.
> 
> "Care in the community" needs some way of being kept together in the sentence, and not seen merged with other words.



I think that "presa in carico" can be considered at institutional and clinical level. The former nuance is related to the organizational process that National Health Service ( NHS) 
should guarantee  to patients when they need to access, being assessed  and continuously and continuing cared by different providers because of a health or social and health complex  problem . In this case "presa in carico" could be translated as " access and continuity of care process". The latter nuance is strictly related  to the commissioning given to each clinical provider or coordinator of provison of care by the NHS. In this case "presa in carico" could be translated as "taking care of the patient' s health problem". What do you think about these considerations?


----------



## guardavi

mmm, la "presa in carico" è ancora un problema. I concetti espressi nel post precedente sono corretti, ma non sono convinto delle traduzioni in inglese. Sono sicuro che nel NHS esistono dei modi "gergali" di dire, ma quali saranno? Personalmente:
- per la prima nuance io direi "access to continuity of care"
- per la seconda io userei "referral", che propriamente è quando il medico (di base/di famiglia/practitioner) invia il paziente all'ospedale (e/o allo specialista?)


----------



## angelrocks

Ciao a tutti.

Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché nessuna delle traduzioni offerte mi convince del tutto.

"Presa in carico del paziente" è un atto amministrativo per cui si comunica alla USL e alla Regione di competenza del paziente che il paziente verrà curato presso un certo ospedale/struttura per una determinata patologia (un paziente può essere preso in cura contemporaneamente da più strutture per patologie diverse, per esempio l'ospedale dove io lavoro è un centro oncologico, ma se un paziente preso in carico da noi è, diciamo, bipolare, per la la sua patologia psichiatrica può essere preso in cura da un ospedale psichiatrico). Questo significa che il paziente non deve più andare dal medico di base per farsi prescrivere gli esami e i farmaci necessari per ma lo specialista della struttura che lo ha preso in carico deve rilasciargli la ricetta e, se possibile, prescrivergli gli esami e le visite necessarie all'interno della struttura stessa. Il paziente resta in carico alla struttura per tutto il periodo necessario (per esempio, un paziente terminale resta in carico alla struttura fino al decesso). Durante la presa in cura il paziente può essere seguito anche presso il domicilio (ospedalizzazione domiciliare), ma sempre dal personale della struttura che lo ha preso in carico (e.g. i nostri pazienti terminali vengono seguiti a casa dalla nostra divisione di cure palliative che garantisce almeno una visita medica e due accessi infermieristici a settimana). 

Presa in carico non è perciò "care" né "follow up" (che sono atti sanitari e non amministrativi)  e non è nemmeno "access to (continuity of) care" che, a mio parere, è qualcosa di pertinenza del paziente, non della struttura.

Ciò premesso, esiste in inglese qualcosa di simile o comunque come è possibile tradurre quest'espressione così squisitamente burocratichese? 

Grazie mille


----------



## johngiovanni

In the UK people are placed "under the care of the hospital".  They may still be "under the care of the hospital" sometimes when they have left hospital and returned home.  For example,  a "fitness to work" note may have to be issued by the hospital rather than the patient's GP.


----------



## angelrocks

Thanks for the prompt reply, Johngiovanni.

Then I should say "placement under the care of the hospital"? It sounds so weird


----------



## guardavi

I see this topic hasn't settled yet...
I think that "presa in carico" is one of those pompose ways of saying we in Italy forge, and that stick around with everyboding using them since they sound fancy. That is, when there is no English word to use for it..
Anyhow:
I feel the last post correctly addresses two quite different usages in the (public) Italian NHS:
- when a patient with a social or health problem is "preso in carico" by a (public) community care local provider: the corresponding english might be "the patient has access/is admitted to a continuity of care process from e.g. the local clinic for Alzheimer"
- when a patient with a (chronic or long-term) health problem is admitted to a hospital for a long-term acute (day hospital) program, or for rehabilitative care. This could be "the patient ('s problem) is taken care of within e.g. the Alzheimer Unit of the hospital"

I believe we have not yet found the right English jargon for this "presa in carico"...


----------



## Lelaina Leo

Buongiorno a tutti!
Mi sembra di capire che per questa espressione "presa in carico" non si sia riusciti a dirimere la matassa... Anche io ho un problema con questa espressione che non so proprio come tradurre :-S Il contesto qui non è l'ospedale, ma i servizi sociali.
Ecco alcune frasi in cui compare questa malefica espressione nel documento che sto cercando di tradurre:

"La valutazione globale effettuata dal Servizio Sociale Municipale costituisce inoltre la base per l’approfondimento e la presa in carico integrata da parte di equipe multidisciplinari (ASL, Scuola, etc.)."

"i Servizi Sociali Municipali di Roma Capitale devono collaborare con altri enti e servizi per garantire al soggetto una presa in carico integrata"

"Se cittadino e operatore del Segretariato Sociale concordano sulla necessità di una presa in carico da parte dei servizi sociali, il cittadino accede al livello successivo di valutazione (Assessment)"

"L’esito di questa fase è la presa in carico e la definizione di un progetto e contratto individualizzato"

"Per questo Inspire ha sperimentato un modello di welfare sharing nella progettazione e nell’erogazione dei servizi, basato su presa in carico integrata, personalizzazione e modello collettivo d’intervento"

Ho messo tutti questi esempi per far capire il contesto, l'espressione ricorre molte altre volte nello stesso documento e non so bene come gestirla - Ecco i miei tentativi, basati anche sulla lettura del thread fino adesso: quando si parla di "presa in carico integrata", forse di potrebbe rendere con "integrated assistance"? Mentre negli altri casi, forse sarebbe più indicato parlare di "access/ admittance to the service"... Ma non sono convinta ^^' Qualche suggerimento?!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao Leo, 
Non penso esista una traduzione sola per "presa in carico". Ogni frase deve essere tradotta seguendo il contesto. 
Ho provato a darti la mia opinione accanto ad ogni frase da te postata. 
Soprattutto, non penso che "integrated"  abbia lo stesso significato in inglese... Non lo userei, personal mente. 

Buona fortuna! 



Lelaina Leo said:


> "La valutazione globale effettuata dal Servizio Sociale Municipale costituisce inoltre la base per l’approfondimento e la presa in carico integrata da parte di equipe multidisciplinari (ASL, Scuola, etc.).".. To further assessment and to access  the whole range of social services
> 
> "i Servizi Sociali Municipali di Roma Capitale devono collaborare con altri enti e servizi per garantire al soggetto una presa in carico integrata"=... to assure ( or guarantee) every kind of social support available
> 
> "Se cittadino e operatore del Segretariato Sociale concordano sulla necessità di una presa in carico da parte dei servizi sociali, il cittadino accede al livello successivo di valutazione (Assessment)".=...agree to apply for social service support
> 
> "L’esito di questa fase è la presa in carico e la definizione di un progetto e contratto individualizzato"... Following the assessment, the person will be granted with social service support
> 
> "Per questo Inspire ha sperimentato un modello di welfare sharing nella progettazione e nell’erogazione dei servizi, basato su presa in carico integrata, personalizzazione e modello collettivo d’intervento"... Defined by a whole range of social services...
> 
> Ho messo tutti questi esempi per far capire il contesto, l'espressione ricorre molte altre volte nello stesso documento e non so bene come gestirla - Ecco i miei tentativi, basati anche sulla lettura del thread fino adesso: quando si parla di "presa in carico integrata", forse di potrebbe rendere con "integrated assistance"? Mentre negli altri casi, forse sarebbe più indicato parlare di "access/ admittance to the service"... Ma non sono convinta ^^' Qualche suggerimento?!


----------



## Lelaina Leo

Wow, grazie mille! Non so come ringraziarti!

Però penso che con "integrata" loro volessero far passare l'idea che il supporto offerto non veniva solo dai servizi sociali in senso stretto, ma anche da altri servizi, come il servizio sanitario o i servizi per l'impiego... Come potrei rendere questo concetto in inglese?

Forse dicendo "expanded social services"?


----------



## pebblespebbles

... Ummm.
" social and health care support"..?
 Dove abito io e' un po' cosi'...
Guarda, "health/social service" sono per tutti i cittadini. "Social service" non ha la stessa accezione dell'italiano "servizio sociale"  che e' riservato a chi ha problemi ( di soldi, di tenore di vita,  di problemi comportanentali, spicologici etcc). 
Quindi,  secondo me, dovresti usare la parola "support"....
Aspetta altri pareri..


----------



## guardavi

I came back to this thread 13 years after my first contribution, and the issue is not settled yet. Reading the thread, I even found posts from me that I had forgotten.
As of today, I find in a presentation given in Italian, concerning "Next Generation EU" in health, the following sentence:
"La Casa della Comunità è ...punto di riferimento continuativo per la popolazione, che permette di garantire la presa in carico
della comunità di riferimento anche attraverso: una infrastruttura informatica; un punto prelievi; la strumentazione polispecialistica e diagnostica di base" A lot of context, I know. 
The post above by pebblespebbles (2017) is very good, in that it gives good English versions for several Italian contexts. Maybe the end of this thread is that there is no unique translation for "presa in carico". And, on the side, that "presa in carico" has different meanings, within the health sector, in Italy as well.


----------



## Luca Tufo

caffa1985 said:


> Dovrei tradurre:
> "Obiettivo Specifico:
> 1) Presa in carico del paziente attraverso un'osservazione clinica nel tempo con:
> - Valutazione degli eventi disabilitanti;
> - Attivazione del percorso riabilitativo;
> - Attivazione Consulenze specifiche;
> - Monitoraggio laboristico e strumentale del paziente".
> Io avrei pensato di tradurla così:
> "Specific aim:
> 1) Taking care of patient thru a clinical observation with:
> 
> Non mi convince molto questa traduzione, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!



Specific goals:
1)taking care of the patient through a thorough clinic observation over time by:
   -Evaluating the (disabilitanti? what's that) events
   -Activating the rehabilitation program
   -Activating the consultant service
   -Laboratory analysis ----(?)

That's the best I got, sorry


----------



## guardavi

As suggested by TimLA in 2009 (!) above, I believe "take charge of" is the English form closer to our Italian meaning of "prendere in carico" in a health services context. What this "taking charge" entails always needs to be specified, as it does not bear the same meaning in Italy in different health care contexts... 
herefore I would say:
1) taking charge of the patient with a thorough clinical observation over time concerning:
...


----------



## bicontinental

guardavi...in the context of patient care I would say, _manage the patient/patient management._


----------



## lövastrell

Forse è utile notare che "presa in carico" è probabilmente un calco dal francese, in cui è piuttosto comune e, mi pare, meno burocratico che in italiano. Ci sono parecchi threads su "prise en charge" nei forum riguardanti il francese. Ad esempio qui c'è una risposta da parte di qualcuno dal Québec, il che la rende interessante.


----------

